# Distance Casting a Level-Wind Reel?



## bobbob (Aug 20, 2003)

I am wondering if an ABU level-wind reel would cast very far with a ten foot Tica rod? I ordered a new Tica 10' casting style rod to go with my 146 Penn Squidder. The rod is rated 12-30lb test, and 2-8oz lure weight. Originally I ordered a Daiwa Elminator, but the company did not process my order. I was thinking that I would like to cast some lures beyond the first sand bar where I fish and a level-wind reel with a fast retrieve would be better for this. Also, I would prefer the convenience of a level-wind if I were able to cast distances from 100-150 yards with proper technique. The didstance beyond the first sand bar is usually 100-150 yards. 

The Abu 6500 C4 has a fast retrieve and a clicker for bait if I would want to switch. The 6600 C5 mag does not have a bait cliker, but has the magnetic adjustment instead. Both are available locally and seem to have a smooth level wind with a bearing to ride on. The price is good too. Would either of these reels using the the level-wind and 10' Tica rod with good tecnique be able to cast 150 yards or beyond? 

Any advice or related experience regarding this would be helpfull.

Thanks


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "bobbob",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Level-wind Limitations*

Hi "bobbob",

The only problem I foresee, is the level-wind bar may keep you from getting a secure grip around the spool. This will limit the amount of thumb pressure available to prevent line slippage during the cast, thus reducing the total distance cast.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

I have an stock Abu 6500 C3 and the level wind is a nice to have feature. The one thing I've noticed is the shock knot will sometimes hit the level wind and break off. I opened it up a bit and it helps a bit but you still catch the knot every once in awhile.


----------



## RJohn (Oct 24, 2002)

Abu 6500 c4 mag works very well on a 1265 Allstar. I use 12 lb Suffix and a 40 lb Ande shocker with figure 8 knot and 6turn uniknot for the line. Works well and no serious knot bangs on the levelwind.
John


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Thats the rod;I got the same TICA and I use an Abu 7000 levelwind on it.That rod cast farther than any other conventional I have.I can cast 170yards on it easily.I hope its in good shape cause TICA also makes alot of lemons(bad asembled rods).I just got mine fixed and I hope it lass for years.Its a pefect baitfishing rod for Blues.I wouldn't toss lures on it but you can horse in a big fish.


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

how far will those rods cast 2 oz though? Or 1 oz?


----------



## bobbob (Aug 20, 2003)

*Thanks for all the information, my update and fishing report.*

I got the Tica 10' rod and an Abu 6500 C4 this week. My rod seems very weel made. Saturday I was able to fish and practice casting the rod and reel. Oddly, I found that I could cast with a 3oz weight and bait about equal distance with the Abu C4 (50lb Power-Pro, 12lb diameter) and my 146 Squidder with 25lb mono and magnetic conversion on the same rod.

I did not have any problems holding the Abu spool while casting after removing the snap on thumb rest. The Abu seemed to cast into the wind with greater ease when using lighter sinkers or lures. The squidder seemed to cast further into the wind with more spool control difficulty. My casting distances varied greatly depending on the size and weight of my bait and lures. I would estmate that I was casting between 75 and 150 yards. 

Casting lures with the squidder is not fun. Reeling in 5oz and bait with an Abu 6:1 is also not fun. I think that having both for the one rod is a good way for me to be prepared for a variety of fishing situations. 

I am wondering if adding a power handle or longer handle to the Abu 6500 C4 would make reeling heavy weights, heavy baits and fish less difficult? I could hardly turn the handle while reeling in a 5oz weight; even worse was reeling in a fish. I had to pull with the rod and reel in slack with Abu. Reeling in heavy weights or fish was much easier using the Squidder.

Can I get a longer handle to fit the Abu 6500 C4 and would it increase the reeling power?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2003)

Its that high speed retreive on the C4 series that is a cool feature when burning in high speed metal lures for macks but isnt the first choice for cranking in a heavu bait rig.. You would do better wiðth a 7000 size reel....

I have a 7001 (lefty) and cast a 5 oz 150 yards easy on that reel and its medium speed reteive give me great winching torque when winding in....

I say step up a size in reels for bait and keep that C4 for distance casting metal lures which require a high speed retreive...


----------

